# EMT 911 jobs ?



## Gustavo (Jul 16, 2017)

I have applied to care ambulance already, I was just wondering what other company i should apply for that involves 911 calls? I really want to work for care,has been my number 1 company before emt school. But I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 16, 2017)

Where are you located?


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm sorry I forgot to put that in the post, im in la county.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 16, 2017)

You should move.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 16, 2017)

Or you should search the millions of threads that are on this topic.


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 16, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Or you should search the millions of threads that are on this topic.


I'm looking for recent threads not old threads that they might not even be hiring anymore


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 16, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> You should move.


Sure I'll pack my things up right away. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 16, 2017)

You asked for advice, I gave some good advice. LA County has borked EMS.


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 16, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> You asked for advice, I gave some good advice. LA County has borked EMS.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 16, 2017)

1. Care
2. McCormick 

If you're anywhere near Commuting distance, apply to AMR Riverside. Riverside never gets the recommendation it should. 

3. Doctor's (For experience then start reapplying to Care or McCormick) 

I used to recommend Pacific/Bowers as a decent company to get experience before reapplying to Care, McCormick, or AMR but I have no idea who the decent IFT company is anymore.


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 16, 2017)

Mufasa556 said:


> 1. Care
> 2. McCormick
> 
> If you're anywhere near Commuting distance, apply to AMR Riverside. Riverside never gets the recommendation it should.
> ...


I applied to care already,does McCormick do 911 or just IFT?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 16, 2017)

Gustavo said:


> I applied to care already,does McCormick do 911 or just IFT?


What's it matter? You're new, be glad you have a job. Hardly too good for "IFT-only". Some days I wish that's all my base did.


----------



## Gustavo (Jul 16, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> What's it matter? You're new, be glad you have a job. Hardly too good for "IFT-only". Some days I wish that's all my base did.


That's true,gotta start somewhere right ?


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2017)

Gustavo said:


> I applied to care already,does McCormick do 911 or just IFT?


Lol. Care will start you off on an IFT car....McCormick is 90+% 911 in some very busy areas (Hawthorne, Inglewood, Compton, Carson, Lynwood, my old station in Willowbrook....) and some very nice areas (Palos Verses, Torrance and Redondo Beach, West Hollywood and Malibu are very popular stations).

Otherwise besides south east LA Co (Signal Hill, Lakewood, Norwalk, Bell, East LA, Whittier, etc) Care just took over both AMR and Schaefer's zones in the San Gabriel Valley (Pomona, Azusa, Covina, El Monte, Rosemead, Industry, Walnut Park, etc etc).

AMR has only kept it's 911 zone in Santa Clarita and the deserts areas (Palmdale and Lancaster and the whole north end of LA Co north of the mountains)

Or here, if your visual like me, click the link:


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 16, 2017)

Zone 1 is AMR.
Zone 2 which is City of Monrovia, I'm honestly not sure if the city kept Schaefer or transitioned to Care with the rest....
Care is Zones 3, 4, and 5.
McCormick has Zones 6, 7, 8, and 9 (as well as City of Torrance)
AmeriCare is contracted with City of Santa Monica as well.

In Orange County besides Care, Emergency Ambulance Service runs with Brea and Yorba Linda and Placentia.

Doctors and AmeriCare and someone else might have one or two small slow areas as well within OC, but I'm largely unfamiliar in that regard.

A few fire departments hire single role EMTs as "Ambulance Operators" such as Long Beach, Downey, Culver City, Hermosa Beach....be aware that they staff BLS only ambulances while fire medics staff ALS ambulances, so for all the rigormorale of going through an FD hiring process, being paid largely the same as a private company, being treated like a perpetual rookie firefighter without getting to do any firefighting or rescue work, all to only run minor BLS transports while the Fire medics respond to anything that requires more than a bandage or splint or simple ride in....though Glendale and Huntington Beach in OC I believe do staff all their ambulances BLS and medics are in the engine which operate the same as a County Squad on calls so those AOs still "get" to transport ALS runs as well as BLS....the biggest trade off is that being an AO does give you an edge in being hired by that department....or it can sink you if you don't get along with the firefighters inside station....)


----------



## wtferick (Jul 16, 2017)

Care will start you off on 2ift/2fire carts. 10 hr shifts. Start off anywhere and keep moving up in education.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 16, 2017)

wtferick said:


> Start off anywhere and keep moving up in education.


Priceless advice.


----------



## DME107 (Jul 18, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Lol. Care will start you off on an IFT car....McCormick is 90+% 911 in some very busy areas (Hawthorne, Inglewood, Compton, Carson, Lynwood, my old station in Willowbrook....) and some very nice areas (Palos Verses, Torrance and Redondo Beach, West Hollywood and Malibu are very popular stations).
> 
> Otherwise besides south east LA Co (Signal Hill, Lakewood, Norwalk, Bell, East LA, Whittier, etc) Care just took over both AMR and Schaefer's zones in the San Gabriel Valley (Pomona, Azusa, Covina, El Monte, Rosemead, Industry, Walnut Park, etc etc).
> 
> ...



Just to clear things up. Care is starting all new hires on fire shifts if they want them. Basically forcing people to work in the new areas. So if you want to work fire right away you can. There are plenty of open fire shifts.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 18, 2017)

DME107 said:


> Just to clear things up. Care is starting all new hires on *fire shifts* if they want them. Basically forcing people to work in the new areas. So if you want to work fire right away you can. There are plenty of open *fire shifts*.


Culture and mentality- it never changes in Los Angeles. Working "fire shifts" means bupkiss to most EMS-driven, functionally willing, able-minded, and generally much more competent services throughout the nation, and probably planet.

It is EMS work and EMS _*shifts*_! It has NOTHING to do with firefighting. Just ask the fireMEN who are ever-so-thrilled to be there.

Clearly a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## DME107 (Jul 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Culture and mentality- it never changes in Los Angeles. Working "fire shifts" means bupkiss to most EMS-driven, functionally willing, able-minded, and generally much more competent services throughout the nation, and probably planet.
> 
> It is EMS work and EMS _*shifts*_! It has NOTHING to do with firefighting. Just ask the fireMEN who are ever-so-thrilled to be there.
> 
> Clearly a pet peeve of mine.


I understand what your saying and it is correct. I have always heard them called fire shifts of fire cars. When you work with lacofd every shift is just becomes second nature


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 18, 2017)

DME107 said:


> I understand what your saying and it is correct. I have always heard them called fire shifts of fire cars. When you work with lacofd every shift is just becomes second nature


Yes, I know. Even when I worked there ages ago the coveted "fire shifts" were anything non-IFT related. In hindsight we sounded like a bunch of momo's.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 18, 2017)

for those of us not from LA, what's a fire shift?  I'm guessing it's a 911 ambulance that is stationed in a fire house with a fire department? 

I would pick up a 911 shift before an IFT shift any day of the week, so if I'm right, I'm pretty shocked that there are plenty of open shifts (we always had more open IFT shifts than 911 shifts, as we couldn't get people to do the IFT shifts even if we paid them OT).


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 18, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> for those of us not from LA, what's a fire shift?  I'm guessing it's a 911 ambulance that is stationed in a fire house with a fire department?


You get to play with, and (un)learn from LACoFD's most incompetent excuse for prehospital medicine.

Some are in-house, most (thankfully) aren't/ weren't. That is of course, unless you're into being treated like a probie firefighter without the pension and pay.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 18, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> (un)learn from LACoFD's most incompetent excuse for prehospital medicine.



Damn dude lol that's a statement!

I honestly never got why there is such a thing as a "fire shift" to me a shift is a shift regardless when I was a seasonal firefighter vs now as a EMT at AMR vs now as a paramedic student. All are shifts regardless of what patch is on my shoulder. Also "fire calls" to me are structure fires, auto fires, and wildland fires. I don't get the whole "fire shift" and "fire call" mentality.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 18, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> for those of us not from LA, what's a fire shift? I'm guessing it's a 911 ambulance that is stationed in


As far as I'm aware there's no privates in house with LACoFD (except in La Habra, the Orange County city that contracts LA Co Fire...not OFCA for...reasons?....anyway my understanding is La Habra itself contracted Care to staff their 2 ambulances and they're in house with LACoFD and dispatched on their dispatch but only for calls in La Habra)

But besides those two units, I'm not aware of any official in house (beyond "go post at this fire station and the crews will let you hang out inside") but yeah "fire shift" meaning running with fire (who is in charge of all 911s in LA and OC so fire shift is synonymous with 911 shift).

At least with McCormick every shift is a "fire/911/IFT" shift as every unit is up for 911 calls, and even the odd IFT thrown your way though I've gotten maybe a half dozen BLS IFTs while on a 23hr shift in the year or so I was there? The 12hr day car shifts that are considered auto first up for all calls they're in range of prob get a few more...but I can't comment for sure on them (depending on the ALS contracts at the time the medic units will either be running those all day or be sitting in the 911 rotation like a 'normal BLS unit)


----------



## wtferick (Jul 18, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> As far as I'm aware there's no privates in house with LACoFD (except in La Habra, the Orange County city that contracts LA Co Fire...not OFCA for...reasons?....anyway my understanding is La Habra itself contracted Care to staff their 2 ambulances and they're in house with LACoFD and dispatched on their dispatch but only for calls in La Habra)
> 
> But besides those two units, I'm not aware of any official in house (beyond "go post at this fire station and the crews will let you hang out inside") but yeah "fire shift" meaning running with fire (who is in charge of all 911s in LA and OC so fire shift is synonymous with 911 shift).
> 
> At least with McCormick every shift is a "fire/911/IFT" shift as every unit is up for 911 calls, and even the odd IFT thrown your way though I've gotten maybe a half dozen BLS IFTs while on a 23hr shift in the year or so I was there? The 12hr day car shifts that are considered auto first up for all calls they're in range of prob get a few more...but I can't comment for sure on them (depending on the ALS contracts at the time the medic units will either be running those all day or be sitting in the 911 rotation like a 'normal BLS unit)


La Habra opted with LA Fire for financial reasons. Neighboring cities are either LA Fire and or MetroNet cities (Brea/Fullerton) 
Care is now "In-House" with La Habra Heights as well.


----------

